# Short IBS mind-body survey: Looking for research participants



## JuliaHenrich (Jul 22, 2014)

*How would you describe your IBS experience?*

I am a doctoral student at Oxford University and I am investigating mind-body connections in patients with IBS. 
IBS is a very complex, disabling illness and we are studying the interplay between physical sensations and mental reactions to pain (e.g. concern) in IBS.

As a first step we would like to find out how patients with IBS describe their symptoms, and their bodily and emotional experience of IBS.

We have designed a short survey that *takes between 7 to 10 minutes to complete*. This survey asks individuals with IBS to rate words that describe their symptom experience and their feelings in relation to their symptoms.

*If you have IBS please fill out this short survey at: *https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1icljQR6tD54FHnj5rJj1KOe4JYjV_SrM9leXMstoVeQ/viewform

Responses will remain confidential.

Thank you very much for your help!

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me.

Best wishes,

Julia Henrich

*Cognition and Health Research Group*

Department of Experimental Psychology

[email protected]


----------

